# One more before dinner - NOS 1991 Stumpjumper Comp



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

How do NOS bikes like this still make it... It's amazing that people buy such awesome bikes and for whatever reason never take them out.

This bike is absolutely, 100%, completely never ridden and new. Tires still have mold release, the frame is blemish free, not a single scuff to even mention. Enoy.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

That's very nice. Been looking for one of the same vintage but never thought I'd see one that pristine. My size too.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, crispy mint. Was that actually owned by someone? Or was it unbuilt until recently?


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

What a find. The best paint scheme in the history of the Stumpjumper, IMO. I have 2 of these (well-used though).


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

MERK26 said:


> Wow, crispy mint. Was that actually owned by someone? Or was it unbuilt until recently?


It was owned this whole time, just never-ever used...


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

ish said:


> What a find. The best paint scheme in the history of the Stumpjumper, IMO. I have 2 of these (well-used though).


The paint is seriously cool, a matte pearlescent gray-blue, and those red decals just pop so well!!!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

That was a great bike. They were an easy sell at the shop I worked at.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Looks like it was just built outta the box! Very nice find!


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh the memories! I too have the same bike. Bought new, Sold it in 2000, bought it back recently. Still ride it. I remember the stem seemed too long from day one.

Good eye candy

Forgot a fun fact! I have had eight Mtn bikes in my day worth mentioning. This bike shifts better than anything else I ever owned. The 7-speed combo & thumbies work very solid.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

mkozaczek said:


> It was owned this whole time, just never-ever used...


Amazing. That must have went home with them, and never rolled outside again  
I remember seeing one of those and thinking "that`s a serious ride" . At the time I was riding a junky Giant with 200GS . I probably would have bought it, but the shop that had it were such jerks, I couldn`t stand to give them my money. Found another Specialized dealership, but they didn`t have a Comp so I bought a regular 90 Stumpy... :thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MERK26 said:


> Amazing. That must have went home with them, and never rolled outside again
> I remember seeing one of those and thinking "that`s a serious ride" . At the time I was riding a junky Giant with 200GS . I probably would have bought it, but the shop that had it were such jerks, I couldn`t stand to give them my money. Found another Specialized dealership, but they didn`t have a Comp so I bought a regular 90 Stumpy... :thumbsup:


 Yup.. why do bike shops hire those jerks that give you unbearable attitude while displaying obvious signs they are natural born losers? Is it a cycling thing? dang:madman:


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

colker1 said:


> Yup.. why do bike shops hire those jerks that give you unbearable attitude while displaying obvious signs they are natural born losers? Is it a cycling thing? dang:madman:


Heh. In this case, it was the shop owner!  A few months later, I was working in the biz myself, (at a competing shop) and we often heard horror stories from customers about his negative attitude. Can`t complain tho`, it helped our sales!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MERK26 said:


> Heh. In this case, it was the shop owner!  A few months later, I was working in the biz myself, (at a competing shop) and we often heard horror stories from customers about his negative attitude. Can`t complain tho`, it helped our sales!


There is a shop owner around here who was so nasty to customers he ended up pushed over some very expensive Pinarello carbon bikes.


----------



## Two Jack (Sep 26, 2011)

That is the sort of thing I have been looking for for some time. Really want a lugged steel frame and fork for a build up.

Hard to find what I like in my size.

Lucky to find something so clean.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

This was alot of peoples first real mountain bike. One of the best value bikes in its day.


----------



## trythis (Sep 11, 2011)

what are you going to do with it? Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

That was the first brand new mountain bike I ever bought. Good find!


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## del518 (Oct 23, 2011)

I love the old stuff.


----------

